# Where do you buy your HO decals??



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

I see guys making some AMAZING slot cars; they look more like static models. Who are you guys getting your decals from for racing type cars, especially IMSA, GTP, GTC, and the like? I'd prefer someone stateside, but willing to go international. 

And is there a book or resource around where I can get help with painting? I'm not talented...not the least bit, so I'll never produce some of the type of bodies I see on this site. I think if I can learn some of the basics I can do a decent job, especially with the help of decals.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html

Patto's Place down in Oz. Un-matched selection & he has peel & stick also.

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/

Road Race Replicas (RRR) in Washington state. Also a great selection of waterslide decals.

Hang around here & read up and you'll be cranking out killer paint in no time. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.indycals.net/decals/decals.html

has anybody tried these?


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

*Test run of home made decals.*

This is the very first of what will be many more. Solved the inkjets don't print white problem. Created in Photoshop CS5. HO scale.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm interested...Are these printed on clear paper??? Thanks...RM


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm interested...Are these printed on clear paper??? Thanks...RM


Yes, Papilio clear. 
The yellow letters greened up some, but the rest fell right in place.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Please tell us more Russ. I'm keen to try making decals!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

cwbam said:


> http://www.indycals.net/decals/decals.html
> 
> has anybody tried these?


Why, yes I have. Excellent quality.

.


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

kiwidave said:


> Please tell us more Russ. I'm keen to try making decals!


I'm still in the experimental phase, finishing up today. Need to make sure there's no issue w/ transparency. Will post results when I have them.


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

Final test on clear was a bust. Going to try more using white paper.

Going to post further info on this in a seperate thread, I feel I've kind of thread-jacked this one.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Any details about those Cars?
Wow they are NICE!
what body, chassis ect....


----------

